# Mit Vorsicht zu genießen



## fly-martin (14. November 2002)

Ich hab diesen Bericht gelesen:

------------------

Mit Vorsicht zu genießen

Große Seefische gelten aufgrund der Quecksilberbelastung zunehmend als gesundheitsgefährdend. 

Fachleute raten z.B. : Thunfisch maximal ein- bis zweimal im Monat auf den Speiseplan zu setzen. 
Besonders belastete Fischarten :
Schwertfisch, Hai, Königsmakrele und Thunfisch

Weniger belastete Fischarten :
Lachs, Kabeljau, Flunder, Meerforelle, Schalentiere ( Krabben, Muscheln ...)


Quelle : USA Today, 5.11.2002

------------------

Bei uns kommt meistens mehrmals Fisch im Monat auf den Tisch, trotzdem halte ich das Wort 

&quot;zunehmend&quot; für wichtig. Leider habe ich keine genaueren Infos welche Menge Fisch für unbedenklich 

gehalten wird. Hingegen scheint die Belastung von Süsswasserfischen in den letzten Jahren gesunken 

zu sein ( es gab mal Werte zu Rheinfischen )

Bald kann man gar nix mehr essen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2002)

Wenn alle immer mehr Gift und immer ungesünder essen, wieso leben dann alle immer länger????
Ich ess was mir schmeckt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aalsepp (14. November 2002)

Da kann ich Thomas 9904 nur zustimmen!!


----------



## Petrusautor (14. November 2002)

Die als besonders belastet genannten Fische gehören ja, Petrus sei Dank, zu jenen, die wir in unserer nordeuropäischen Region nicht unbedingt zu den Brotfischen zählen. 
Schwertfisch, Hai, Königsmakrele und Thunfisch finden sich kaum in den Kühltresen der &quot;normalen&quot; Fischläden. Eher kann man sie in den Theken der Feinkostläden finden. Der Artikel wäre jedoch Anlass genug, beim Auswiegen der gekauften Menge einen Preisnachlass für den Schwermetallgehalt auszuhandeln. Wenn man bedenkt, wie schwer Quecksilber ist, kommt da sicher ein hübscher Rabatt bei raus. :q


----------



## Guen (14. November 2002)

Rind ,Schwein ,Fisch und und und  ....!Was solls ,da lebst Du gesund und ernährst Dich gut .....und dann fällt Dir ein Hammer auf&acute;m Kopf :q und aus :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Martin_B. (14. November 2002)

also ich habe bislang alle haie die ich gefangen habe, und die ich noch fangen werde, auch verspeisst. lol
(&acute;:q&acute


----------



## Klausi (14. November 2002)

Was schmeckt, wird gegessen und gut ist.


----------



## wodibo (15. November 2002)

Isses aufm Tisch muß es wech und fertich :m


----------



## Kalle25 (15. November 2002)

Hm, wenn man alles weglässt, was gefährlich ist (Rind, Schwein, Meeresfrüchte, Kartoffelprodukte, genmanipuliertes Getreide usw.usw.etc.pp.) verhungert man gesünder.

Das Problem ist, wir wissen (gottseidank) nicht, was sich noch alles in unserer Nahrung befindet. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Uli_Raser (15. November 2002)

Auf solche allgemein gehaltenen Aussagen gebe ich überhaupt nichts.
Uli


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. November 2002)

Die Aussagen sind mir zu allgemein. Da schau ich mir doch lieber die Wasserqualität  in meinen zu beangelten Gewässern (Schleswig Holstein) an und schließe daraus mein Urteil über die Güte der Fische.  :m Und da wo das Wasser mir zu verunreinigt vorkommt, angel ich erst garnicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2002)

Leider muß man solche Aussagen sehr allgemein machen: Nicht mal die Medizner wissen woran sie sind, geschweige denn sogenannte Ernährungsberater.
Fast tägich gibt es neue Meldungen wie man sich ernähren soll und noch mehr was man alles weglassen soll.
Obwohl die Italiener in sehr viel Fett (Olivenöl) totgekochtes Gemüse essen (ohne eine Chance daß bei dem langen Garprozeß irgendwelche Vitamine &quot;überleben&quot, obwohl sie nur Weißbrot und kein Vollkornbrot essen und täglich eher mehr als weniger (Alkohol) Wein trinken, sind sie gesünder als z.B. die ernährungsbewußten Deutschen.
Wenn dann wieder neueste Meldungen kommen, was ich aus welchem Grund gerade wieder nicht essen soll, bleiben mir nichts mehr anderes als allgemeine Antworten:
Bevor ich mir den Streß mache und mich &quot;gesund&quot; ernähre, ernähre ich mich streßlos von dem was mir schmeckt und bleibe dabei gesund!!!!!!!


----------



## Seehund (15. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke im Punkt Seefischverzehr brauchen wir uns über die Anreicherung von Schadstoffen bei alten Tieren überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Weil es kaum noch Tiere gibt die so alt werden dass sie Schadstoffe speichern können.

Wo gibt es denn im Handel noch *große*  Filet von heimischen Fischen?

Die Zeiten, dass große Kabeljaufilet, große Rotbarschfilet oder Filet von sonstigen Fischen im Handel erhältlich waren sind doch schon lange vorbei.(Leider!!!)
Erschreckend sind eher die kleinen Filet aller Fischarten die hier angeboten werden.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wer ist schon mehrmals im Monat Fisch von der importierten Exotenklasse wie Thun, Hai, Marlin usw.?

Ich denke hier braucht keiner diesbezüglich bedenken für ein Gesundheitsrisiko zu haben.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Petrusautor (15. November 2002)

Ob BSE im Rindfleisch, Schweinepest im Hackepeter, Antibiotika im Geflügel, Blei im Gemüse oder Quecksilber im Fisch - für alles gilt das Eine:

Das Problem ist längst gegessen, Freunde! :q


----------



## Kalle25 (15. November 2002)

Nennt mir eine menschliche Tätigkeit oder ein Nahrungsmittel und ich finde einen Mediziner, der dagegen ist.


----------



## Rotauge (16. November 2002)

Ihr mit Eurer rosa Brille. Also ganz so simpel seh ich es nicht. Also eine Scheiß-egal-Haltung kann nicht nützlich sein, auch im Hinblick auf die Kids. Also achte ich auf dieses und Jenes beim täglichen Essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2002)

Rotauge hat nicht unrecht: Nur ist die Frage wem man gauben will:
Selbsternannten Ernährungsaposteln oder Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand:
Wer gesunden Menschenvrestand hat wird automatisch vernünftig erzeugte Lebensmittel verwenden, weil die einfach besser schmecken.

PS: Genau zu diesem Thema gebe ich als Küchenmeister Kochkurse!!
Soll keine Schleichwerbung sein (weil für die meisten sowieso zu weit weg!!) aber ich weiß wovon ich rede.
Bin jederzeit gerne bereit zu diesem Thema ne ganz ausführliche Diskussion anzufangen, weil die meisten nicht mal im entferntesten wissen, was sie täglich so zu sich nehmen.
Aus dieser Erfahrung aber auch: Erst schmecken lernen,dann vernünftig kochen und dann braucht sich niemand Sorgen über &quot;bescheidenene&quot; &quot;Lebensmittel&quot; zu machen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petrusautor (16. November 2002)

Gut, nehmen wir die rosarote Brille mal ab. Was bleibt dann noch?
Eigentlich nur die Einsicht, dass man von der gesamten Lebensmittelindustrie nach Strich und Faden verar.... wird.
Was, wann, wo in welchen Lebensmitteln für Schadstoffe enthalten sind, kann der Verbraucher nicht mehr nachvollziehen. 
Thomas als Koch wird sicher auch wissen, was für minderwertiger Dreck heute in an Großküchen gelieferten Halbfertigwaren enthalten ist. Lebensmittel kommen heutzutage zum großen Teil aus den Labors. Ich kenne viele Köche, die diesen Mist in Kantinen verarbeiten müssen, obwohl sie dabei die Krise bekommen, weil sie ihren Gästen eigentlich hochwertigere Gerichte kochen und vorsetzen möchten. Aber man will ja auch billig essen. Nur ist der Preis dafür recht hoch.
Antibiotika (Masthilfen) in solchen Mengen im Fleisch, dass man sich fragt, warum man überhaupt noch krank wird ! 
Ein Arbeitskollege (1,75 m - weniger als 60 kg) versuchte vor Jahren, mich von seiner Lebensweise zu überzeugen. Er kaufte sein vegetarisches Essen auf Bio-Höfen im Oldenburgischen. Wir stellten nach kurzer Recherche fest, dass die Anbaufelder des Hofes direkt an einer Autobahn lagen. Blei? Diesel-Ruß? Gummi-Abrieb? Asbest? Konnte ja nicht sein, da stand ja Bio drauf.
Fakt ist, dass die ganzen Krankheiten wie BSE, Schweinepest, und alles was Geflügel an eitrigen Krankheiten bekommen kann erst richtig möglich wurde durch die von der EU ermöglichte und subventionierte Massentierhaltung, der ein Sterben der Landwirtschft folgte. Schau mal nach Cloppenburg. Dümmer, Zwischenahner Meer, usw. von der Massentierhaltung und ihren Gülleproblemen verseuchte Gewässer, in denen, wenn überhaupt, nur noch kerngesunde Fische schwimmen, nicht wahr?
Den Bereich der Gen-manipulierten Lebensmittel (schnellwachsende, aber verkrüppelte Fische, verändertes Soja und was weiß ich noch alles) will ich hier nur erwähnen.
Tatsache ist, wenn es einen Lebensmittelskandal gibt, erfährst du es sowieso erst hinterher. Darum ist es bestimmt keine rosarote Brille, sondern eine Mischung aus Ironie und Resignation, wenn ich behaupte, das Problem ist bereits gegessen. Nimm es wortwörtlich, es stimmt immer!
Mit ein wenig Zynismus betrachtet, ergibt sich die logische Schlussfolgerung, dass es nicht wichtig ist, woran wir eingehen, sondern wie lange unser Körper sich den Attacken der Lebensmittelindustrie widersetzen kann.


----------



## chippog (22. November 2002)

lecker soll es sein
gesund soll es sein
nicht zu teuer
und nicht massenproduziert
klingt nach einem kleinen bauernhof vor zweihundert jahren oder so
aber nicht nach EU
politisch kann leider nur was bewegt werden, wenn die massen aufgepeitscht sind und das geht wiederum nur mit hiobsbotschaften...
ganz zu machen ist nicht so gut
allen scheiss an sich ran lassen auch nicht
wähle den mittelweg der dir am besten passt!
wähle ihn unter anderem durch bewussteres essen!
gute qualität schmeckt allermeist einfach besser!
vor allem auch wenn du damit umzugehen verstehst.
selbstgefangener fisch ist beste qualität!
vergiss das nicht, iss es lieber!
klar, dass du nicht bei der grosschemie um die ecke angeln musst. 
beispiel hering: sehr gesunde fette, dadurch etwas erhöhte schwermetalle (nordsee, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) oder organisch lösungsmittel usw (ostsee, glaube ich war es in diesem falle). daraus ergibt sich, auf jeden fall essen, aber eben nicht so oft und vor allem frischt!!!
mischkost! o-ton havkatt: ein gutes schwein frisst alles! so isssses. vergesst nur das geniessen nicht!!! denn dadurch schmeckt es besser und es ist auch gesünder, wie thomas schon schrieb!! ist sogar wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen, das mit der gesundheit und dem geniessen, was auch immer ich mir dafür kaufen kann... aber mehr spass macht es und das ist ausschlagsgebend!!! mahlzeit!!! chippog


----------



## Brady (25. November 2002)

Sind doch alle selber schuld. Rennt doch jeder in den Großmarkt und kauft das was am billigsten ist. Ist doch so.
Wir hatten bis vor einigen Jahren noch eigenes Viehzeug. Hasen, Hühner, Schafe, Schweine und einen Bullen. Nun haben wir gar nix mehr. Und warum, weil sich keiner mehr die Arbeit machen will, incl. ich. Wir haben auch nie etwas verkauft, höchstens mal verschenkt (Wurst und so). Wenn man nämlich die ganze Arbeit mit den Tieren rechnen will und muß, dann kauft doch sowieso keiner mehr was davon, weil es einfach zu teuer aussieht. Aber das man jeden Morgen raus muß zum Füttern und nix mit Urlaub(im Sommer Futter machen), dann die Tierarztkosten und was sonst noch für Kosten zusammenkommen (Wasser, Strom), dann kann man als Eigenversorger eh nix dran verdienen. Ich hab jetzt einen Metzger, bei dem ich weiß wo die Kühe stehen und wo und was sie fressen. Dort kaufe ich jetzt meißtens Fleisch und Wurst. Ist zwar auch nicht gerade billig, aber wenn man sieht wie die Tiere gehalten werden und wie die Präsentation im Geschäft ist, dann kann mir die importierte eingeschweißte Genpampe gestohlen bleiben. Leider kann man das nicht auf alle Lebensmittel so anwenden, da ich sonst nur noch auf der Suche nach geeigneten Läden wäre.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. November 2002)

Wenn man abwechslungsreich und immer im Mittelmaß die Dinge zu sich nimmt, dann macht man am wenigsten falsch. :m Aber bedenkt, je weniger des Imunsystem mit Angriffen stabilisiert wird, je schwächer wird es :r 
Also ich tu jetzt was zur Desinfektion (Pflaume 2001, 48 % aus selbstgeglaubten ungespritzten Früchten, reiner Mittelbrand)#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2002)

Wenn Du Dir am Zoll vorbei erlaubt hast, auch die Steine aus dem Obst zu etnfernen und dann noch langsam gebrannt hast, bin ich gerne bereit ein Fläschchen zu trinken und bei entsprechendem Wohlgeschmack öffentlich zu loben :q  :q 
Adresse per PM


----------



## chippog (25. November 2002)

nä thomas jetzt kriegst du aber ne küchenverwarnung! du kannst dich doch nicht mir nichts dir nichts anbiedern und dich zum verkosten einladen, während ich hier im norden auf dem trockenen dahinvegitiere! datt kannse doch nich übbat heaz bring??? sowatt geht zwaa nich anne leber, aba anne niern!!! muss ich mich doch glatt mit meinem schwedischen kranwasser trösten. davon spricht nämlich in der regel keiner, von dem wasser, was in meinem getränk zu fast sechzig prozent enthalten ist... einzelheiten nur vor ort. prost! chippog


----------

